# Wiring



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Flyer,

Have posted pics of locomotive in CP, Pictures and Albums, I am in albums.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> Flyer,
> 
> Have posted pics of locomotive in CP, Pictures and Albums, I am in albums.


Can't seem to find them..


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Did you see the others, 282 locomotive(2)


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Did you see the others, 282 locomotive and 282 locomotive under cp, albums under control panel,

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Still can't find them my friend.. Maybe I'm not sure on how to find them??


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

*282 locomotive*

Where are you going? go to cp then on left scroll down to pictures and albums, I have to pics in albums.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I wouldn't even know where to begin looking for your photo's. 

What is CP?
AFLYER


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

*282 locomotive*

AFLYER , 

I'm sorry, still new to this, user cp, control panel on left, pictures & albums.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I found them!!!I'm not quite sure though, on what we should be looking for.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Great,

Can you see the wires, it is a 5 wire setup. I want you to see if the wires are in the correct places and are the solders looking OK? I did the best I could with the pics.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

FLYER,

Added another Pic, hope this helps.
amer/flyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Like everyone else, I can't find them. I'm going to venture a guess here. You probably uploaded them to your own Control Panel. At least when I go to Control Panel and click Pictures and Albums, the only name that comes up is mine. So I'm guessing anything you post here will only be visible to yourself, not any other members.

You need to post them in the current thread where you have outlined the problems you are having, this way the members will be able to view them.

I will also Private Message (PM) you with my email address -- send the photos to me as an attachment and I'll look them over and post them for you.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so very sorry but the pictures are too blurred to help in any diagnosis.If you still want to work on the engine, fine, but if you want to send it to one of us, that's fine too.I'm really sorry...


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I believe FLYER got them...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't get them yet. Did you read your PM I sent?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Don, click on his name in the avatar.Then view public profile. His album will be on the right.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, now I saw them. They are much too blurred to make out any clarity. Can you try again, maybe use a "macro" setting on your camera, perhaps even support the camera on something to prevent movement when shooting. Also zoom in as close as possible on the reverse unit so we can see the soldered connections on each set of fingers. Also zoom on the jack plug and jack plate so we can see which wires are connected where. And be sure to take photos showing the connections from the tender pickups to where-ever they go. Be sure your photo is focused before shooting, again maybe a moacro setting will help here if you have it.

The other alternative is to send it to one of us and we will gladly take a peek for you. Nothing gets me going more than a vintage Flyer that doesn't run -- they were made to run forever.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes, I didn't have any luck with your e-mail did not work, got a failure in sending it. 

Got a couple on the google drive. I will try to move them from user CP to a thread. Still learning about a lot of things.

Thanks for your patience


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> Yes, I didn't have any luck with your e-mail did not work, got a failure in sending it.
> 
> Got a couple on the google drive. I will try to move them from user CP to a thread. Still learning about a lot of things.
> 
> Thanks for your patience


Patience we have buddy. If you don't have any luck in getting clear pictures, may I suggest a clear written diagram showing where your wires are going?? The reason I say that is I also have trouble getting a good close-up of things. That's why I have my son take close-ups with his $600 Nikon.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You're the one with the patience -- you must be going crazy hoping this engine will soon run and yet keep running into brick walls. We'll keep trying!!


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

flyernut,

It is a 5 wire set-up, top wire goes to the headlight and smokeunit, left wire form the red dot goes from there to the power (front), next wire goes to the left top, next is the lower fingers, next right end goes to the bottom(left top), top right goes from upper fingers to the power, between the upper fingers and back unit top is a small wire. back right right from the upper fingers to the power. 
that's it form the e-unit to the engine. Think I found the problem with the engine power, 2 loose wires.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

You're right, but may found the problem, loose wires(2) going to the engine.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Perhaps this has been posted before but in all the back and forth writings, I can't remember....

View attachment 4-Wire Steam Engine Wiring Diagram.pdf


However, you mentioned a 5-wire set-up. I'm guessing the only difference between what I just posted and yours, is one wire from somewhere in the tender goes to the contact in the upper center of the jackplate plug, which in turn connects directly to the headlamp. Flyernut will either back me up on that or correct me cuz he will know about that 5th wire. Otherwise your set-up should be very much the same as this one. If for any reason the wires do not match, let us know and/or correct them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Perhaps this has been posted before but in all the back and forth writings, I can't remember....
> 
> View attachment 33885
> 
> ...


Until recently, I thought the 4 and 5 wire set-ups were the same, but they're not,lol.I have to get my wiring diagrams, be right back.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hope this is better.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes it does, thanks


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I'll be damned -- knew you would support any of my stumbles....thanks F.N.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Well, I'll be damned -- knew you would support any of my stumbles....thanks F.N.


Well, I'm a dumb-a++ too my friend.. Up until just a few days ago, I thought they were the same too!!! Now I'm thinking there's nothing wrong with my 336 tender!! That's ok, I promised the boss I would take her to her favorite bakery tomorrow. It JUST so happens that my train shop is right across the street,lol!!!!!! When she see's me getting something train-wise together, she always asks if I'm going to the "bakery".


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

You're Welcome, still working on the Flyer.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Of course, that will work every time I wish I could say the same about my 282


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Have posted 2 new pics of locomotive and tender. They are in user cp, picutures & albums; I am in albums. Could you please look at the wiring.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hate to say this, but the first photo is still out of focus for my old eyes, so I cannot determine what wires are going where. The other photo, while clear, is too dark to see the wiring clearly around the rear of the engine. If you follow the wiring diagram that Flyernut posted, you should have no problem. I would keep going using that for reference and see what happens. Be sure to replace the fingers in the correct position.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------

